

WordPress 2.7 Released  - PStamatiou
http://wordpress.org/development/2008/12/coltrane/

======
theantidote
Been using it for the past week for a client's site. All of the themes and
plugins I've thrown at it have worked perfectly. Nice job!

------
KrisJordan
The new UI looks really slick.

